# Buying fox pro sounds for eastern United States ?



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Which would you buy for fox,coyote, and bobcat ? I hunt in pa, md, and wv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

rabbit distress for all you listed, some bird distress also for all, pup distress for coyote and maybe bobcat, some coyote vocals, gray fox distress., this is just a few.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I know that. I have some of all of them. But I mean any particular ones off of fox pro where you can buy sounds. Like the ones you can't download for free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Call Foxpro their in your home state right?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends on the hunting pressure of your area, too....I hunt highly-pressured yotes around here & I've had excellent luck w/ some off-the-wall sounds, like Jackals, some African rodents--these are just different enough to pique a yotes curiosity... They've heard all the Lightning Jack, Lucky Bird, & other FPro mainstays around my neck of the woods,so I try to mix things up a bit...


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Depends on the hunting pressure of your area, too....I hunt highly-pressured yotes around here & I've had excellent luck w/ some off-the-wall sounds, like Jackals, some African rodents--these are just different enough to pique a yotes curiosity... They've heard all the Lightning Jack, Lucky Bird, & other FPro mainstays around my neck of the woods,so I try to mix things up a bit...

I'm hunting state ground so I don't think it's pressured that much. I have been on about 20 stands and haven't seen a red light. I have talked to many people and they look at me like deer in the headlights when I say I predator hunt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Call Foxpro their in your home state right?


There ya go! The Foxpro crew are real hunters that hunt the same terrain and animals that you are hunting. Besides that, they get feedback from their Pro-Staff, Field Reps and customers.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

There ya go! The Foxpro crew are real hunters that hunt the same terrain and animals that you are hunting. Besides that, they get feedback from their Pro-Staff, Field Reps and customers.

Okay I guess I'll have to give them a call They're from pa and I'm from md.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I can't help ya on the sounds.... but I really like the idea of the decoy that attaches to the call and works with the remote..... I have been using a decoy lately. I honestly feel it makes a difference on some stands. I would recommend one.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You want to sould like

A: food

B: lightweight competition

C: a sexy female version of your prey


----------

